# P murinus life span?



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the average life span of P murinus please?

I bought mine as a small juvenile back in December of last year. He had a leg span of around an inch and a half at the time. Four moults later and he has hit maturity (final moult last week), which was something of a surprise.

The information I've been able to find on the net regarding the expected life span for this species has been pretty vague, so I'd be interested if anyone with experience of keeping OBT's could provide some realistic estimates. 

(I've put a post in the classified section offering to give my mature male away for free to anyone who has a mature female and can collect him from South Wales. He really is a beauty, so it will be a great shame if I can't find him a mate. PM me if you want any more details.)


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Males normally only last between one to three years. I have only had one mature male and he lived for eighteen months.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Male Pterinochilus usually reach maturity quickly... I've had some go from 2cm sling to MM in 16 months- I have a 7 year female here at the mo (she is the oldest P.murinus I have) I had a chordatus male reach maturity from 1.5cm sling in just over 8 months- Africans can be well quick!


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Your suggestions of sixteen and eighteen months tie in with my experience.

I bought my male in the first week of December 2009. He moulted a fortnight later, and then again after another four weeks. It then took a further four months for his next moult, and almost five months until his final moult, which occurred last week. The physical growth rate with each moult was considerable.

Something I've found interesting about this specimen is his eating habits. He was greedy as a small juvenile, but between moults three and four under my care he ate virtually nothing. Two crickets in five months if memory serves. It hasn't done him any harm though - he looks in great shape.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a shame you're so far away, me and a friend are breeding these quite a bit and are always after males.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I usually say 18 months for a male to mature, sometimes quicker.
Females can live up to 12 years I believe.
Obviously heat and feeding will have an affect on all maturity of tarantula.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

A P murinus in need of a mate.....


----------

